# Best bodybuilder of all time



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

*Who is the greatest bodybuilder of all time?*​
Arnold Schwarzenegger 17341.69%Ronnie Coleman 6415.42%Frank Zane 389.16%Phil Heath 215.06%Jay Cutler 133.13%Dorian Yates 6214.94%Lee Haney 81.93%Steve Reeves 92.17%Zyzz (jokes)276.51%


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Who is the best bodybuilder of all time?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

your knocking out the threads tonight fella, must be really bored lol, im a phil heath kai greene groupy


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Ron Coleman.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

far too subjective in what way ?? the biggest best physique ??

Phil heath to me has got the best complete package for my taste ever !!!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i always liked Frank Zane for aesthetics, but Franco Colombu for thickness. It's just subjective i guess.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

can only be one man! I know a lot of ppl will say he wasnt, but the reason i think so is cos u say bodybuilding to anyone and theres only 1 name they think off! He made it what it is today, and thts why he's the best!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Big Ron Coleman.

Not the best but i love Franco Columbus physique.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Frank Zane for me, I love the more old school look.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

You made it multi-choice so I voted all of them - apart from Zyzz.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Zane for me, crazy old skool aesthetics.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Gotta be -


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

haney for being the first true freak in the era of the mass monsters but arnold for all time...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^that is just so sick lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I always loved Franco Columbu and Kevin Levrone. I think Kevin Levrone had the perfect size:shape:condition ratios. Just an amazing mass of a bodybuilder.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I see no Franco Columbu in the poll.

What's wrong with you?!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

arnold-perfection.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Arnold. Not just for the body he built but what he did with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

For me Arnold made BB'ing popular, he took it to a new height. Only one who stood out after was Lee Haney, but then Dorian came along and introduce the freak look, mass. He would have won more than 6 imo if he'd stayed injury free, but then Ron Coleman came along and took the freak look to even bigger levels. Jay Cutler and Phil Heath are both amazing too, but for me, pound for pound, Ron would still win in his prime over the others.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You shouldnt even be allowed ask this question.

There is and will only be one and thats ARNOLD.

Close thread now.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

reckon he'll win the olympia again soon maybe not next year but soon..


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cutler wont win the O again

This sh1ts moved on


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

pea head said:


> Cutler wont win the O again
> 
> This sh1ts moved on


I agree with this.

It's Phil Heath maybe 1 or 2 more and then Shawn Rhoden is going to take over, Kai Greene - as much as I love his physique, training, attitude etc. he has missed his shot IMO.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Arnold for me, he's a genuine house hold name, the first name 99% would come up with if asked to name a body builder. The empire he managed to create out of being a bodybuilder is unreal.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Arnold for me, he's a genuine house hold name, the first name 99% would come up with if asked to name a body builder. The empire he managed to create out of being a bodybuilder is unreal.


This! voted for him cos he is so famous and was huge back in his day, but also voted for phil heath as he has a crazy physique!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

If I could choose a physique it would be Arnold's .

Plus he made bodybuilding what it is today and made it appealing not freaky .

Can't believe he's agreed to make another 2 Terminator films tho @ 65 ! :confused1:


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> I see no Franco Columbu in the poll.
> 
> What's wrong with you?!


I was thinking bout including him tbh. Is that why u have him in your avatar instead of a pic of yourself?!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Frank Zane all the way


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd say Lou or Arnold... loved Arnold's shape and that of the 70's BB community!

Strong, thick, aesthetic upper bodies and a much more athletic waist and legs. I appreciate the Coleman's, Cutlers and Yates by they are crazy big.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Steve Reeves for me. Died many years ago but his body, lifestyle and outlook on life was something that we should all aspire to.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Big Ron

can't see why any one would even gets mention tbh...

a better thread would be who wad the 2nd best bber... but then that was Yates...

every one else is just wrong... end of

Arnold is a legend and brought some thing amazing to our sport but as far as physique goes Ron n Yates...


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Right physique at the wrong time! uncrowned king!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Right physique at the wrong time! uncrowned king!


Insane physique, insane strength, I've always said he has the perfect genetics for bodybuilding IMO.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Arnold hands down

And OP your a Fcuking c0ck lover! Zyzzz get fcuked


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Cutandjacked said:


> I was thinking bout including him tbh. Is that why u have him in your avatar instead of a pic of yourself?!


Yes, that and because I have a **** physique haha


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Arnold. Tall slim waist thick upper body mad taper not overdone


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Serge Nubret probably my favourite physique(no ****)


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

KJW said:


> I have to say Dorian. No-one has come close to doing what he did. He was a revolutionary.


X2

Best physique of all time IMO


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

define best=most Olympia titles?

I like Zane and Arnold's physiques. don't like the modern bb look, although totally respect how difficult it is to achive.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I voted big Ron but tbh theres many I like that ive seen over the years for differnt reasons.

Not in any order really but my top list would be

Ron colman

dorian yates

kevin levrone

Denis James

Shaun ray

Phil heath

Markus rahl just cos hes freaky lol

Always thought arnold was a [email protected] and had legs like match sticks and has worked his way through life by fukin ppl over "Liked his films though"


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Nobody even comes close to Arnold.

When you're talking greatest bodybuilder, you're not just asking about the best physique - you've got to take into account attitude, achievement, legacy, etc.

Arnold did it all and had it all. The complete package. The Muhammad Ali of bodybuilding.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Goes without saying really


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Eugene sandow


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

out of all the bodybuilders that have bin mentioned in this thread, if they were all in a comp today at the peak of there career who would win .......


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Lee priest all the way


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Arnie for aesthetics. Ronnie for MASS. Also love Dorian Yates though so it's not an easy question lol. Voted for Dorian as he's British ha.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

I voted Ronnie. Almost voted for Arnie but its hard to compare the two different times.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> Arnold. Tall slim waist thick upper body mad taper not overdone


and no fvcking legs!

in that time there were many better bbers imo.

Zane and Franco for starters


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

no1dnbhead said:


> Lee priest all the way


In a massive lee fan but Big Ron is better all day long


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Arnie looks better in my opinion; better overall structure, v-taper... legs are smaller yes, but still pretty good. Those peaked biceps could hold their own in any posedown today. Ronnie just looks over inflated and soft, but still a great bodybuilder.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Not one mention of Olivia.Far better proportions than Arnold, and he had legs.His Arms were bigger than his head.Unfortunately, Bodybuilding competitions are subjective.Which in the 70s and probably still now, if you dont suck Weiders c.ock (figuratively) you wont get anywhere.The fiasco, at the 1980 Olympia when Arnold beat Mentzer, is the most obvious example of that.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Not one mention of Olivia.Far better proportions than Arnold, and he had legs.His Arms were bigger than his head.Unfortunately, Bodybuilding competitions are subjective.Which in the 70s and probably still now, if you dont suck Weiders c.ock (figuratively) you wont get anywhere.The fiasco, at the 1980 Olympia when Arnold beat Mentzer, is the most obvious example of that.


totally forgot about Olivia, he had like the smallest waist of all the Olympia competitors, under 30". That v-taper was insane!! RIP Sergio x


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> and no fvcking legs!
> 
> in that time there were many better bbers imo.
> 
> Zane and Franco for starters


Good point and very true respect to Arnold a good bodybuilder but not the best no way


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Mentzer's also missing from the list. The only guy to get a perfect score in a Mr Universe to this day I believe.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Not one mention of Olivia.Far better proportions than Arnold, and he had legs.His Arms were bigger than his head.Unfortunately, Bodybuilding competitions are subjective.Which in the 70s and probably still now, if you dont suck Weiders c.ock (figuratively) you wont get anywhere.The fiasco, at the 1980 Olympia when Arnold beat Mentzer, is the most obvious example of that.


light yrs ahead of the game... awesome bber and better then Arny


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

arny for me


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cutandjacked said:


> Arnie looks better in my opinion; better overall structure, v-taper... legs are smaller yes, but still pretty good. Those peaked biceps could hold their own in any posedown today. Ronnie just looks over inflated and soft, but still a great bodybuilder.


Ron just had the best genetics, full muscle belly, thick dense muscle, vascular as fvck!, all insertions were spot on, proportions bang on and conditioning was awesome! guts out all the time!

best bber


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I voted big Ron but tbh theres many I like that ive seen over the years for differnt reasons.
> 
> Not in any order really but my top list would be
> 
> ...


Mentzer Should have clumped him, in the infamous post 80 Olympia Face off.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

No mention of any female bodybuilders here.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

christopher reeves but only cos i had forgotten how good the superman movies were til channel 5 put them on!


----------



## plantoneonme (Sep 20, 2012)

I voted for Jay Cutler. He seems a decent bloke with a good attitude as well as having a fantastic physique.

A BB from the 80's I thought looked great was Bertil Fox. I wonder how far he could've gone in the BB world?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

plantoneonme said:


> I voted for Jay Cutler. He seems a decent bloke with a good attitude as well as having a fantastic physique.
> 
> A BB from the 80's I thought looked great was Bertil Fox. I wonder how far he could've gone in the BB world?


Not far at all, last time I heard he was on death row for murder.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Arnolds the only reason I got interested in bodybuilding!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

voted zane, thought he looked incredible and still looks in good condition now


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Arnold, i liked flex wheeler as well back in the day before he tried to put too much mass on


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Arnold and Dorian. Two beautiful monsters


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Has to be Arnie, think he was a massive standard of his era.

Big Ron and Dorian up there tho, both colossal fellas


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Monster! Maybe not the most aesthetically pleasing, but for shear bulk not many come close.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> View attachment 103750
> 
> 
> Monster! Maybe not the most aesthetically pleasing, but for shear bulk not many come close.


Jeez is that for real?

Who is he?


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Arnold won this before anyone had even voted...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Jeez is that for real?
> 
> Who is he?


Markus Ruhl


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Arnold without question - none of the others have done for the game of bodybuilding, fitness, gym work and action hero statuses anything close to what Arnold did - in fact without Arnold you wouldn't know who half of them were.

He is to bodybuilding what Einstein was to physics.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Arnold for me.

Put simply you ask anyone in the street the same question and every time it will be Arnold.

I guess Legends become household names.

Bit like Ali and Pele in their sports.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Silly question.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fat, you bell, wondered when that was coming.......


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Fat, you bell, wondered when that was coming.......


lol it's just my opinion and if you look at the statistics he has made the biggest impact in the bodybuilding and fitness industry. More people train because of Zyzz. Arnold has an amazing physique but realistically in todays generation not many aspires to be like that.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Fat said:


> Silly question.


pr**k


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fat said:


> lol it's just my opinion and if you look at the statistics he has made the biggest impact in the bodybuilding and fitness industry. More people train because of Zyzz. Arnold has an amazing physique but realistically in todays generation not many aspires to be like that.


Your trying to say that guy had a bigger impact on the industry than Arnold haha. Seriously mate you know that's absolute bull. Of the people I know who train and very few come on forums, none of them have ever even heard of Zyzz, everyone I know inside and outside of training know who Arnold is


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Old Frank was always one of my hero's as a kid..............










...as for the best well..... who knows, stick him at the side of Arnie.....










stick him at the side of rambo.........










All depends on what rocks your boat.....one things for sure, everyone of them on the list above

were something and made there mark, hats off to them all.... I'm ticking the boxes for the lot......


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

36-26 said:


> Your trying to say that guy had a bigger impact on the industry than Arnold haha. Seriously mate you know that's absolute bull. Of the people I know who train and very few come on forums, none of them have ever even heard of Zyzz, everyone I know inside and outside of training know who Arnold is


The younger generation mate of course if we're talking about people in their 30's then Arnold but I'm not..


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fat said:


> The younger generation mate of course if we're talking about people in their 30's then Arnold but I'm not..


Mate most guys I know that train are late teens, early twenties and I swear none of them have ever heard of Zyzz, he is only a forum phenomenon.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Missing out flex and shawn and levrone is just not right! they had the perfect balance between the old school aesthetics like narrow waist e.t.c that arnold and zane along with others brought, combined with the larger muscle mass of the modern day bodybuilder.

Flex wheeler, shawn ray, kevin levrone = Massthetics, the middleground of the two eras


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

MM!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## WhatWhey (Dec 5, 2012)

Voted Dorian


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

voted frank zane, but im also a fan of mike mentzer and arnie


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

raptordog said:


>


My freakin god who is that freak! :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Missing out flex and shawn and levrone is just not right! they had the perfect balance between the old school aesthetics like narrow waist e.t.c that arnold and zane along with others brought, combined with the larger muscle mass of the modern day bodybuilder.
> 
> Flex wheeler, shawn ray, kevin levrone = Massthetics, the middleground of the two eras


It was all in the 90s! Just before Dorian Yates stepped on stage!

Shame it was short lived.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

No one has mentioned Tom Platz yet, surprised.

No one has even mentioned Lou Ferrignou!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What were the hell is a choice for Kevin Levrone ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I voted Zyzzz As I like his hair and Flinty likes his Boxers :rolleye:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> No one has mentioned Tom Platz yet, surprised.
> 
> No one has even mentioned Lou Ferrignou!


Good point, both are legends.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know if there is such a thing as a best bodybuilder as I think pretty much all of the top guys worked equally hard to one another... is hard to compare Frank Zane to Dorian Yates for example because Yates had a much greater range of 'assistance' options to help him, and you can never know how Zane would have looked today or Yates would have in Zane's era with the respective PED options.

In respect of who has done most for bodybuilding in the wider culture then Steve Reeves, Arnold and Lou Ferrigno are my top three, hands down. Their influence on the culture of their day and beyond was huge.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My personal favourite isnt on the list. Lee Priest, absoltutely love his physique, summetry and solid dense mass. 8 abs looks cool too the lucky cnut. Seems an all round nice guy too loking at all his vids on youtube.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Frank Zane IMO. Personally I think the leaner smaller lads look alot better than the bulky big lads. Why is it all about size nowadays?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Arnie!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Arnie simply cuz he was so influential to me


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> Arnie simply cuz he was so influential to me


Same here. He's the reason I started lifting weights!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dorain for me, I love his story and dedication to the sport. He brought bodybuilding to a new level. I also like Mike Mentzer, don't know if he has been mentioned on this thread but he has the physique id like to attain. That thick and hard look he had was amazing!


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I voted for Dorian but my favourite was Kev levrone , followed by Shaun Ray then Birtle Fox . I don't think Birtle achieved as much as the others but he was one of the bodybuilders that stuck in my mind as being a monster when I was a kid.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Aronld


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

If Andreas Munzer was added to the poll, I would have voted Him in.

Although He wasn't the biggest, He was certainly the most ripped and striated I remember from His time.

Overall, though, in terms of size and proportion - Kevin Levrone.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

for pure mass size has to be clarence bass


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> If Andreas Munzer was added to the poll, I would have voted Him in.
> 
> Although He wasn't the biggest, He was certainly the most ripped and striated I remember from His time.
> 
> Overall, though, in terms of size and proportion - Kevin Levrone.


Good post, especially regarding Munzer. He looked so damn freaky back in the day and really did look different to the others he competed against. I think that what let him down a bit in the competitions was a perceived lack of overall muscle mass. But his striations were truly incredible.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Schwarzenegger for me.

Ask anybody about bodybuilding who doesn't know about the sport and they will know him, can't say the same for Coleman, Heath, Cutler etc.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

jakob said:


> Schwarzenegger for me.
> 
> Ask anybody about bodybuilding who doesn't know about the sport and they will know him, can't say the same for Coleman, Heath, Cutler etc.


Mostly because he became a movie star, I think I high proportion of people if asked would call him a movie star instead of a bodybuilder.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> If Andreas Munzer was added to the poll, I would have voted Him in.
> 
> Although He wasn't the biggest, He was certainly the most ripped and striated I remember from His time.
> 
> Overall, though, in terms of size and proportion - Kevin Levrone.


Just had a look at munzer on google images, Christ that Is some crazy detail!!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Arnold.

He once said that if someone wrote him a letter and addressed it to Arnold, Planet Earth it would get to him.

Legend


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Steeve Reeves










Just awesome attention to symmetry


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Steeve Reeves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lived by the 18's

18 inch neck, 18 inch calves and 18 inch biceps. He was of the opinion that this was the perfect formula to look the "perfect man."

I think he had a point.

he was so passionate about what we should look like he sent an open message to Arnold and what he thought had gone wrong in BB.

Again I think he had a point.


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Got to be Coleman for me. His physique at the 2001 Arnold is the best physique ever seen on stage IMO.

Yeah buddy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dorian Yates. My inspiration all those years ago. I followed his regime daily and got the results.


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

none of the above, serge was imo


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Arnie all the way for me......one of the reasons I lift.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Dorian Yates. My inspiration all those years ago. I followed his regime daily and got the results.


Which he "borrowed" from Mike Mentzer.Who in turn Borrowed from Arthur Jones.Mentzer deserves a mention.Also, he would be near the top of this list,if he hadnt been so outspoken and had the courage of his conviction,and didnt suck Weiders C.ock Like everyone before and since...............Naturally I refer to the fiasco at the 1980 Olympia.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Which he "borrowed" from Mike Mentzer.Who in turn Borrowed from Arthur Jones.Mentzer deserves a mention.Also, he would be near the top of this list,if he hadnt been so outspoken and had the courage of his conviction,and didnt suck Weiders C.ock Like everyone before and since...............Naturally I refer to the fiasco at the 1980 Olympia.


Bit odd why your post has just popped up again, Essexboy. You haven't actually posted a new one.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Arnold, Arnold, Arnold


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Voted Arnold but not because he had the greatest body, but he was the greatest bodybuilder our sport has seen. Purely on physique it has to be Coleman who would mince Heath (and anyone else) at his best.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Not sure if there is a best.

My favourites are Arnold and Flex Wheeler.

Sandow also.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

for me it's a toss up between Dorian Yates & Jay Cutler at his peak. Now he just looks terrible in comparison.


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Dorian IMO


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I think Franco Colombo was good but he seemed always in Arnolds shadow


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Classicone said:


> I think Franco Colombo was good but he seemed always in Arnolds shadow


Sometimes quite literally...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Coleman


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Haney.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Big Arnold.

Zyzz lmao, I can't believe he was going to bring a book about bodybuilding out!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

reza85 said:


> What were the hell is a choice for Kevin Levrone ?


This.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ronnie Coleman...........thread closed, he is and always will be the greatest bodybuilder of all time.

Arnold did amazing things for the sport but I wouldn't consider him the greatest bodybuilder.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Personal favourite is Flex Wheeler



Fella was a genetic freak


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

flex wheeler

but for me dorian yates just for pushing the insane side of BB not sure if it was for the best though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> flex wheeler
> 
> but for me dorian yates just for pushing the insane side of BB not sure if it was for the best though


It was for the best he was immense


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> It was for the best he was immense


ha i loved his look and shear mentality to it all. which is why i like him so much.

but the new generation of bodybuilders as just not as aesthetically pleasing imo.

that sounds gay as fk but you know what i mean

i hope lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ha i loved his look and shear mentality to it all. which is why i like him so much.
> 
> but the new generation of bodybuilders as just not as aesthetically pleasing imo.
> 
> ...


Nah I get where you're coming from mate, like Phil Heath and Flex look nicer with the size rather than Dorian and Ruhl for example.

Dorian was ridiculous though:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Nah I get where you're coming from mate, like Phil Heath and Flex look nicer with the size rather than Dorian and Ruhl for example.
> 
> Dorian was ridiculous though:
> 
> ...


ruhl off season weight 322lbs&#8230;. LOL mental


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Ronnie Coleman...........thread closed, he is and always will be the greatest bodybuilder of all time.
> 
> Arnold did amazing things for the sport but I wouldn't consider him the greatest bodybuilder.


They may not like him but I also agree this point cannot be argued by anyone.

Brought a whole new level that I don't see being surpassed anytime soon.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Surely going on achievements it would be Yates.

Otherwise it's down to personal preference and I preferred the more classic look from Steve Reeves.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Heath said:


> Surely going on achievements it would be Yates.
> 
> Otherwise it's down to personal preference and I preferred the more classic look from Steve Reeves.


If it's on record then it's Ronnie or Haney surely?

If it's opinion then each to there own


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> They may not like him but I also agree this point cannot be argued by anyone.
> 
> Brought a whole new level that I don't see being surpassed anytime soon.


Agree  I don't think we will ever see anyone close to what Ronnie brought to the stage, even Kai would be well beaten by Ronnie in his prime.



Heath said:


> Surely going on achievements it would be Yates.
> 
> Otherwise it's down to personal preference and I preferred the more classic look from Steve Reeves.


Dorian won 6 Olympia's and Ronnie won 8.



Bad Alan said:


> If it's on record then it's Ronnie or Haney surely?
> 
> If it's opinion then each to there own


Yep and still Ronnie takes it


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

*ARNOLD*


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Because bodybuilding achievment continues to advance (it hasn't as yet plateaued and likely never will) this question can only be about a moment in time. If you had asked this question in the early 1900s the answer would likely have been Eugen Sandow. In the 1950s Steve Reeves. In the 1970s Arnold. And so on. It really isn't a fair test to compare Arnold with Yates or Heath. Given a truly level playing field, can we actually say who would have been the best? We can actually only the answer the question who has been the best for their time time or the best 'so far'. Not the best of 'all time' - because in 5 years time there will be someone else who has pushed the limits that bit further. Or there will if I can be bothered to get out of bed and go and triain this morning.........


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Because bodybuilding achievment continues to advance (it hasn't as yet plateaued and likely never will) this question can only be about a moment in time. If you had asked this question in the early 1900s the answer would likely have been Eugen Sandow. In the 1950s Steve Reeves. In the 1970s Arnold. And so on. It really isn't a fair test to compare Arnold with Yates or Heath. Given a truly level playing field, can we actually say who would have been the best? We can actually only the answer the question who has been the best for their time time or the best 'so far'. Not the best of 'all time' - because in 5 years time there will be someone else who has pushed the limits that bit further. Or there will if I can be bothered to get out of bed and go and triain this morning.........


This is a good point well made but your letting sensible factual points get in the way of good a good debate!

Dorain hands down for me!


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kevin levrone


----------



## LiamT1436114997 (Oct 24, 2013)

big ron, yeaaaaah buddddy!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Zyzz and Phil heath are on par..... Fuarrrrrrrk


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I've said it already in this thread I think but I'll say it again. Big Ron is the best ever. Specifically the Mr O 2003 version


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

For me it Arnold and only because he brought Bodybuilding to the masses. He did for BB what Clay/Ali did for boxing and what Bruce Lee did for martial arts. I think arnold in any era of BB would have been the top of his game purely down to his training ethic etc he is a winner in everything he has done. He a true grafter. So as I said Arnold. I love BB but I think the 70's and 80's where my favourite time as I think the physiques looked nicer. Don't get me wrong I think the top guys today are amazing and I appreciate everything they do and go through to get so massive etc but I just think it looked bet in the time I mentioned. But each to there own I suppose.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Franco and Arnold both amazing physics


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

you missed @SteveMUFC off the list


----------



## SGR81 (Jun 15, 2013)

DY, Took BB to a new level IMO,


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Andreas Munzer surely deserves a place in the poll, doesn't He?

Not the biggest, but He was certainly the most ripped entrant to Mr Olympia and died doing His best.

RIP, Andreas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Andreas Munzer surely deserves a place in the poll, doesn't He?
> 
> Not the biggest, but He was certainly the most ripped entrant to Mr Olympia and died doing His best.
> 
> RIP, Andreas.


Totally agree here!


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not having followed BB'ing much I had to google Andreas Munzer. Jeez! that guy had some definition. The closest thing I've seen to a living, walking muscle diagram, like a Gunther Von Hagens model with sprayed on skin. What body fat percentage did AM have? Surely can't have much above zero.

To die at 31, though, from multiple organ failure with your heart hypothrophy'd to twice the normal size seems a rather high price to pay.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzenegger as he is the most recognised, however not my favourite physique.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Arnie. I personally really like his physique, on top of the fact that he made the sport/hobby what it is today.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Serge nubret is my favorite of all time


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Arnold.

At his peak in 1974, he was ahead of the pack in a way that no-one has been since.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Arnold.
> 
> At his peak in 1974, he was ahead of the pack in a way that no-one has been since.


...and surely that must be the very best way of judging someone as the GOAT. I'll go along with Arnold too, firstly on the premise of what Made ya' suggests above but also for the impact he's had on BB'ing. He's still probably the only household name from the sport whereas most of the rest probably ain't even household names in their own households.

As a favorite though I'm with Johnnya... Serge Nubret's physique, if I were young enough and stupid enough to dream of acquiring such a thing, that would be the one. That man's physique is just perfect: powerful and yet still looking incredibly athletic, unlike most of the modern BB'ers which to my mind look like grotesque bloated caricatures.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Son of Zeus, brother of Hercules, father of aesthetics



*ZYZZ*
​
Rest in protein sweet prince


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I had to vote for 2.

Arnie for being pretty much perfection

Dorian for taking it beyond the norm.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Stan Efferding, huge strength whilst ripped as f**k!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I voted Dorian, although I hate this whole mass era you have to admire Dorian for changing the game. The man is a fountain of knowledge too. If it wasn't for injuries from not going easy on the intensity during cutting, he would very likely have gone into double figures as far as Olympia wins.

If not Dorian...

Arnold was the total package (mass AND aesthetics) and most inspirational BBer of all time.

Frank Zane... if I could pick a physique for my own body, he'd be it. Working towards it in fact, looks like I have similar skeletal shape and insertion points etc, so we'll see.

Big Ron... needn't say any more.

Also admire Zyzz' physique, but don't admire his stupidity.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Nobody will guess who I voted.


Nobody cares :lol:


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

i voted for Arnie because of how influential he was but after watching pumping iron i feel his legs just aren't quite big enough to fit his upper body. Frank Zane because who wouldn't want to look like that? Ronnie Colman because he was damn big and i love the "light weight baby" ****  . Phil heath because he carries his size so well and nothing looks out of proportion IMO. Dorian Yates cause he's British


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I like Dorian, no BS just gut busting training. Very opened minded guy too. His twitter is worth looking at


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Noodles1976 said:


> I like Dorian, no BS just gut busting training. Very opened minded guy too. His twitter is worth looking at


Did he not post a link to some story saying the holicaust was all made up, raving lunatic. I was reading on the comments he used to be a skinhead before his bodybuilding days, obviously he still has the same beliefs! That kind of thing doesn't usually bother me, there's a conspiracy story for everything but a role model like him should be a bit more responsible with what he posts. I'm sure he'll be sad to know he lost me as a follower!


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

g-unot said:


> Did he not post a link to some story saying the holicaust was all made up, raving lunatic. I was reading on the comments he used to be a skinhead before his bodybuilding days, obviously he still has the same beliefs! That kind of thing doesn't usually bother me, there's a conspiracy story for everything but a role model like him should be a bit more responsible with what he posts. I'm sure he'll be sad to know he lost me as a follower!


I like Arnold too, but I find it hard to take him seriously any more, too much exposure I guess. Both Arnold and Dorian were ahead of their time in my opinion. I am going to try a session with Dorian in Birmingham. Dorian is not a skinhead supporter now though that is for sure.


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't believe Arnie has more votes than Ron Ron, you people are cray...


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

Arnie hands down for me.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Flex wheeler 1993.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Lee priest & Tom platz


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Been watching Lee priest on YouTube lately kinda like his attitude also has amazing size for someone at 5'5".


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

ian73 said:


> Been watching Lee priest on YouTube lately kinda like his attitude also has amazing size for someone at 5'5".


That's why he has amazing size short limbs. Also the shorter guy doesnt have as far to move a rep and has better leverage. Bastard's!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sangsom said:


> That's why he has amazing size short limbs. Also the shorter guy doesnt have as far to move a rep and has better leverage. Bastard's!


Yea that's why all top strong men are sub 5.10... Lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Charles Glass easily one of the best imho.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tiny Iron all the way


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Lee priest & Tom platz


I met lee priest at the Universe could not believe it when I saw he was the there. Bit of a Bogan but harmles.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I met lee priest at the Universe could not believe it when I saw he was the there. Bit of a Bogan but harmles.


Cool would Love to pick his brains! seems like a sound guy, likes having a joke by watching his vids & on youtube


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Cool would Love to pick his brains! seems like a sound guy, likes having a joke by watching his vids & on youtube


yes and at breakfast he was sitting there watching videos in the Marriet restraunt bankrupting the place as it was a eat as much as you like buffet. Never seen anyone eat that many eggs, the gas he must have produced could have powered blackpool all winter


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> yes and at breakfast he was sitting there watching videos in the Marriet restraunt bankrupting the place as it was a eat as much as you like buffet. Never seen anyone eat that many eggs, the gas he must have produced could have powered blackpool all winter


Lol yer he puts some lbs on wen he wants! then he cuts like a crazy b1tch! Dont know how hes duz it tbh!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Bertil Fox, because hes a bit of a charachter loooool


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yates for me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

zane for me ... but francos seperation in hes chest makes me moist


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

schwarzenegger dont make me laugh.


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

Arnold for me, reading his auto biography at the moment, really interesting.

Second would be Zane.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Arnie!! Because he was my childhood hero/ inspiration as I guess most on here. Modern day bbuilder phil Heath.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Arnold because he looked somewhat normal. The freaks on show nowadays aren't aesthetically pleasing at all, especially with their massive waists and disgustingly massive lats.


----------



## donuk (Mar 25, 2014)

Kevin levrone! You can watch one of his youtube creed videos and it instantly makes you remember why you train:rockon:


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bob Paris hands down in terms of Aesthetics:










Lee Priest in terms of freakyness:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

That picture of Priest is unreal, incredible size & vascularity....That guy has more genetics in his little finger than most of us have in a whole body.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> That picture of Priest is unreal, incredible size & vascularity....That guy has more genetics in his little finger than most of us have in a whole body.


Pity he cant/won't compete in the IFBB again. Would love to see him at the 212 Olympia.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> Andreas Munzer surely deserves a place in the poll, doesn't He?
> 
> Not the biggest, but He was certainly the most ripped entrant to Mr Olympia and died doing His best.
> 
> RIP, Andreas.


The guy is a legend the guy ate horsemeat to diet for his Olympia preps


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Frank Zane for me, I love the more old school look.
> View attachment 103688


The best among Bob Paris h is my idol & ideal physique.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> The guy is a legend the guy ate horsemeat to diet for his Olympia preps


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_M%C3%BCnzer

Have a read of the state his body was in when he died, pretty scary reading tbh :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_M%C3%BCnzer
> 
> Have a read of the state his body was in when he died, pretty scary reading tbh :/


Ofcourse its scary the guy was unhealty ripped year around using EPOGEN & b12 in massive amounts.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_M%C3%BCnzer
> 
> Have a read of the state his body was in when he died, pretty scary reading tbh :/


Sh!t that actually sendt chills down my spine.


----------

